# Out of state R/I Transfer?



## 9X19 (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been told by various people that they have heard other states of accepting the MA R/I Academy for Full time positions in other states. Has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Mississippi will look at it on a case-by-case basis and determine if you require a full academy or simply a refresher course.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

9X19 said:


> I've been told by various people that they have heard other states of accepting the MA R/I Academy for Full time positions in other states. Has anyone ever heard of this?


I would say probably not in most cases. Because the MA R/I academy is only a part-time academy, with 300-400 hours of training. Most states specifically say they will accept FULL-time academies, and most states requirements are around 600-700 hours now.


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ive heard of other states taking the sspo academy but i doubt the R/I academy would transfer


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Joel98 said:


> I would say probably not in most cases. Because the MA R/I academy is only a part-time academy, with 300-400 hours of training. Most states specifically say they will accept FULL-time academies, and most states requirements are around 600-700 hours now.


 When I went thru the MA R/I it was only 96hrs


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

9X19 said:


> I've been told by various people that they have heard other states of accepting the MA R/I Academy for Full time positions in other states. Has anyone ever heard of this?


Highly doubtful. I had a very heated discussion once with someone that tried to tell me that Florida takes it. As someone who's been though the Florida EOT program to get certified to work down there I can honestly say that by itself they don't. I'm sure that its the same for most states.


----------



## countymountie (Oct 20, 2013)

I have heard of it, but I doubt it. The R/I is now, in terms of hours. longer than maybe 2 or 3 F/T programs in some more rural states... but the fact of the matter is it trains you to be part-time. What I have heard that I might be able to believe is SSPO + 3 years F/T experience, or maybe MSA Sheriff's academy + R/I + 3 years F/T sworn experience, plus an equivalency course (refresher or the destination state's part-time academy).


----------



## countymountie (Oct 20, 2013)

I, too, have heard the "Florida" pitch. And I very much do not believe it. Florida has a very comprehensive F/T training program.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

samadam78 said:


> Ive heard of other states taking the sspo academy but i doubt the R/I academy would transfer


+1


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Seeing as how the reserve Academy is over 300hrs now, self sponsor guys should just go for the full time certification. If I could afford six months with no income I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

countymountie said:


> I, too, have heard the "Florida" pitch. And I very much do not believe it. Florida has a very comprehensive F/T training program.


 To be fair when I had to submit all my training for EOT I did throw in my RI curriculum in just to bump my hours up to the mid 700's. It may have helped but I do know as a stand alone it wouldn't have covered a lot of things that they required.


----------



## countymountie (Oct 20, 2013)

If you don't mind, what were the other 500 hours?


----------



## HoneyBadger1 (Aug 24, 2012)

PBC FL Cop said:


> When I went thru the MA R/I it was only 96hrs


That is insane that any police department would put a badge on somebody and throw them to the wolves with 96 hours of training.....


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

HoneyBadger1 said:


> That is insane that any police department would put a badge on somebody and throw them to the wolves with 96 hours of training.....


 I survived


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

countymountie said:


> If you don't mind, what were the other 500 hours?


My bad, I'm sorry missed your question. I had the 600 hour SSPO Academy, plus Radar, BT operator, and some additional EVOC training though MIAA.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm curious if if NH will accept the current MA R/I Academy being 335 hours including radar, SFST, DT etc because NH's part time academy is 200 hours. I know the full time requires a law package at their academy and you're on the street.


----------



## jdjr87 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, I've read many posts saying move to "CA" because it's easier. Could you essentially move to Cali, be a cop for few years then move back to Mass? If so, what's the process for doing something like that? Thanks.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Type: "Out of State transfer" in the search function - top right of your screen. This has been covered extensively, several times in the past.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

jdjr87 said:


> Just out of curiosity, I've read many posts saying move to "CA" because it's easier. Could you essentially move to Cali, be a cop for few years then move back to Mass? If so, what's the process for doing something like that? Thanks.


Yes, and as TacEntry, do a search on this. It's been covered a lot.


----------

